# If you ever want to date yourself...



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

...talk about when Hulk Hogan was cool... as in before he had a reality TV show and used to rip off his bright yellow Hulkamania shirt and flex the 24-inch pythons. 

Feel free to date yourself with an example.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Hee hee. I remember the Hulk Hogan days. My brother and I were big wrestling fans as kids. He liked to pretend he was the Undertaker and I was Flyin' Rian.


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah!  THAT kind of date!  And here I thought I was gonna tell you all that I might be the only person I know that might not be too afraid of me to ask me out on a date.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

susie said:


> Ah! THAT kind of date! And here I thought I was gonna tell you all that I might be the only person I know that might not be too afraid of me to ask me out on a date.


LOL! I knew it might get read that way.

Ahh, the Undertaker. To date myself even further, the Undertaker hadn't even eked onto the wrestling scene when we used to watch Saturday Night Main Event. I even remember one of my friends growing up had Superstars of the WWF birthday plates with the Iron Sheik and Andre the Giant on them... Oh, what fun.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I watched Rowdy Roddy Piper very early in his career. I also watched Muhammad Ali fight Archie Moore, Sonny Liston and Floyd Patterson. My father had boxed semi-professionally and was a big fan, so boxing was on at our house when ever it appeared on one of the three channels we could pick up on our black and white television with the rabbit ears antenna. There, does that date me?


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

intinst said:


> I watched Rowdy Roddy Piper very early in his career. I also watched Muhammad Ali fight Archie Moore, Sonny Liston and Floyd Patterson. My father had boxed semi-professionally and was a big fan, so boxing was on at our house when ever it appeared on one of the three channels we could pick up on our black and white television with the rabbit ears antenna. There, does that date me?


In a rich and wonderful way.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

How about Sesame Street before everyone knew that Snuffleupagus was real?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

This was one of my favorites ! HONEST ! i still have the vinyl copy !!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

susie said:


> Ah! THAT kind of date! And here I thought I was gonna tell you all that I might be the only person I know that might not be too afraid of me to ask me out on a date.


LOL, that's how I read it, too. : )

As for what the thread is actually talking about..."Jem and The Holograms," anyone?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Jem!  Jem is Outrageous!  How about She-Ra?

Whenever I think of wrestling "Snap into a slim jim" pops into my head!  

I asked myself out once but got rejected.... I'm pretty neurotic, I'd drive myself nuts!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My first live concert was Alice Cooper in 75 or 76.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I remember having the elvis album Moody Blue, and thinking it was the most advanced, cool, wonderful music thing ever.  Well, it was but then I got a round radio.  I have no idea what it was called but it was a mostly spherical thing that had a chain handle, opened into two halves for the batteries, and the line around the middle plus the two knobs made it look like a face.  Mine was orange and it was IT on a stick.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, I can go back further than you guys, you are spring chickens!  I remember Ozzie & Harriet.  Ricky Nelson was SO dreamy.  A couple of years ago I bought a DVD believe it or not, of some of the Ozzie & Harriet episodes.  I must say, looking back on it, poor Ricky wasn't super talented in the acting arena.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

My papaw was into wrestling.  We would watch it sometimes and I remember Hulk Hogan (I also remember Papaw getting so excited he would pull Granny into a headlock and Granny screaming "Brig, Brig, let go!" It was never hard enough to hurt, but it did damage her hair!)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Indy said:


> I remember having the elvis album Moody Blue, and thinking it was the most advanced, cool, wonderful music thing ever.


I love that album. I actually bought it BEFORE Elvis died. I had tickets to see him for a 3rd time too.



> I remember Ozzie & Harriet. Ricky Nelson was SO dreamy.


I wanted so badly to marry Ricky Nelson. The closed I got was DH Rick.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmm .... dating myself .... I remember when we whispered amongst ourselves in high school that Boy George was Bi .... and we worried over getting our ear pierced and whether or not we were piercing the gay or straight ear ....


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was in love with Tim Considine (Spin & Marty, The Hardy Boys) and then Robbie Douglas on My Three Sons.  My first record album was one made by the actors on "Bonanza".  I remember saving up for it.  Some of them could sing, some were terrible...


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I was going to marry one of the Bay City Rollers!!~  OMG did I really just type that out loud?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> "...the gay or straight ear ..."


Giggle! Now THAT is a funny, funny line !!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

In my teen years, Madonna was young, Reagan was prez, MTV was king, the higher the hair, the closer to God, lungs coated in hairspray, Atari was cool, Luke and Laura were my peeps, and Friday nights were for skating.

In my preteen years, my favorite shampoo was Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific, I wanted to be Daisy Duke, I made-out with a Fonzie poster, and this was one of my favorire commercials:






Have I humiliated myself enough?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Indy said:


> Well, it was but then I got a round radio. I have no idea what it was called but it was a mostly spherical thing that had a chain handle, opened into two halves for the batteries, and the line around the middle plus the two knobs made it look like a face. Mine was orange and it was IT on a stick.


Oooo, I had one of those! Or at least something similar... it was kind of like a donut with one section a little fatter, and that's the point where it opened so you could change stations (AM only) and volume. You could wear it around your arm like a purse. 

When I was a teen, John Travolta was on Welcome Back Kotter (the original TV show) and was actually still _simpatico_ and not creepy.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

We had an Atari 5200 when it was cutting edge technology.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> These days what makes me feel old is turning on the classic rock stations and hearing songs I grew up with. AC/DC, Metallica, Nirvana, Pearl Jam - they're all classic rock now. How the holy heck did that happen!?!


This. I still don't believe Metallica and Pearl Jam can be beat.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

TL, when I was in high school my stepdad acted like Nirvana and Bush were unbearable, now it's funny to see him enjoying them when they come on our local "Classic Rock" station

Feeling a little old that I listen to the Classic Rock station....


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

One of my worst experiences with this kind of thing was a few years ago when I went out on a date with a woman much younger than me. At the time, she was 22 or 23. 

We were walking through the TV On DVD section of a store and I saw a season of All In The Family up on the shelf. I commented on how much I used to love watching it...and then she told me she had never even heard of it. 

At first I thought she was pulling my leg, but then I realized the show had finished it's original run before she was born. 

Yeah, I felt a little old then.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

metal134 said:


> We had an Atari 5200 when it was cutting edge technology.


Atari 2600 here. And it was AWESOME!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I was never a Hogan fan.  Even when I was a kid, way too cheesy for me.

My all-time favorite, Mister Perfect.  His introductory videos cracked me up.  Bowling a perfect game, making every shot in basketball.

And who can forget the Million Dollar Man.  I died laughing when he kicked the ball away from that kid over the money bet.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I remember being a little kid and watching Saturday morning cartoons (the only time cartoons would actually be on!) and seeing the clay-mation characters, lol.

"After these messages ... we'll be right back!"


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> it was kind of like a donut with one section a little fatter, and that's the point where it opened so you could change stations (AM only) and volume. You could wear it around your arm like a purse.


I had that radio! A blue one. I loved that I could hook it around my bike handlebars.

For wrestling I liked watching the Crusher and Dr. X.

As a pre-teen I liked to watch Truth or Consequences. Sometimes they would surprise a military wife with her husband, just back from Vietnam. It always made me cry. I'm discovering right now that the memory of it still does.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> I remember being a little kid and watching Saturday morning cartoons (the only time cartoons would actually be on!) and seeing the clay-mation characters, lol.
> 
> "After these messages ... we'll be right back!"


Awww, I didn't even have to watch the video to hear the jingle playing in my head!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

There were no TV stations in Atlanta until I was three years old.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I remember being a little kid and watching Saturday morning cartoons (the only time cartoons would actually be on!) and seeing the clay-mation characters, lol.
> 
> "After these messages ... we'll be right back!"


Holy hell, I remember these.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember when MTV started. It was quite a big deal - music videos!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Christine Kersey said:


> I remember when MTV started. It was quite a big deal - music videos!


Yes! I also remember when MTV was JUST music videos!


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember the ZX Spectrum and video games that had to be loaded onto it using a cassette tape or manually typed code.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Until I was in 6th grade, I had a record player in my room instead of a cassette tape player.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Christine Kersey said:


> I remember when MTV started. It was quite a big deal - music videos!


Hurray!!! I watched the first video.  and my father was sure it was proof the the fall of civilization.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm old enough to have seen Def Leppard in concert when their drummer had TWO ARMS.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

No, the downfall of civilization was when the Beatles were on Ed Sullivan. (I'm sure my older sib's watched Elvis's first appearance too).  We used to watch Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color on our black & white tv - & didn't even think anything about the irony! 

And then there was the day the whole world was glued to the TV for the first moon landing (& we were all convinced they'd never make it back).  I was in 5th grade when JFK was shot, & saw LH Oswald get shot on national TV.  We had 3 tv stations (the major networks) & the tv had tubes we'd take to the corner store to test when the tv didn't work right.  And small transister radios.  During summer days, our Texas pop music radio station would broadcast 'time to turn over' every 15 minutes for all the sunbathers.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

matt youngmark said:


> I'm old enough to have seen Def Leppard in concert when their drummer had TWO ARMS.


Me too!!!! I then saw them right after the accident and was still amazed at his talent.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I had that radio! A blue one. I loved that I could hook it around my bike handlebars.


Yep, I did that too. 



SongbirdVB said:


> As a pre-teen I liked to watch Truth or Consequences.


Does anyone else remember To Tell The Truth? Three people would each claim to be a specific person, and the panel had to figure out from yes-or-no questions which one of them was the real one. The other two would do their best to mislead the panel, without actually lying (other than in the initial My-name-is-So-and-So statement). It was fun trying to figure it out ahead of the contestants.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Remember _What's My Line? _with Random House publisher and co-founder Bennett Cerf and actress Arlene Francis as two of the four panelists and John Charles Daly as MC?


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> In my teen years, Madonna was young, Reagan was prez, MTV was king, the higher the hair, the closer to God, lungs coated in hairspray, Atari was cool, Luke and Laura were my peeps, and Friday nights were for skating.
> 
> In my preteen years, my favorite shampoo was Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific, I wanted to be Daisy Duke, I made-out with a Fonzie poster, and this was one of my favorire commercials:
> 
> ...


Oh, Michelle. That took me back. Suddenly I was six years old again eating freeze pops on the back porch in my Daisy Dukes and smelling my hair (gee, it did smell terrific!) We used to rush home from school every day to find out what was going on with Luke, Laura and Robert Scorpio and were at the rink every Friday skating to Wham and Duran Duran!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

metal134 said:


> We had an Atari 5200 when it was cutting edge technology.


I remember getting our first Nintendo. All I heard was, 'Mom - he never lets me play!' He was my husband.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> How about Sesame Street before everyone knew that Snuffleupagus was real?


YES! I remember!

My favorite birthday gift was a toy manual typewriter that worked.

Best family Christmas gift: an Atari. Now THAT was cool.

(Yes, I'm old.)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> I was in love with Tim Considine (Spin & Marty, The Hardy Boys) and then Robbie Douglas on My Three Sons. My first record album was one made by the actors on "Bonanza". I remember saving up for it. Some of them could sing, some were terrible...


I LOVED Spin and Marty!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Does anyone else remember To Tell The Truth? Three people would each claim to be a specific person, and the panel had to figure out from yes-or-no questions which one of them was the real one. The other two would do their best to mislead the panel, without actually lying (other than in the initial My-name-is-So-and-So statement). It was fun trying to figure it out ahead of the contestants.


Do you remember the segment where Joe Garagioloa failed to recognize his own son?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I love that album. I actually bought it BEFORE Elvis died. I had tickets to see him for a 3rd time too.


I saw one of Elvis' last concerts. I was 8.



AnnetteL said:


> My favorite birthday gift was a toy manual typewriter that worked.
> 
> Best family Christmas gift: an Atari. Now THAT was cool.
> 
> (Yes, I'm old.)


I received a manual typewriter for the 12th birthday! That was the year I was required to do 8 book reports.
I had a PONG video game! It came out in 1972 which predated the Atari system by 5 years.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Do you remember the segment where Joe Garagioloa failed to recognize his own son?


No. I didn't see every one of them... I take it the three people were in disguise for this particular one?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> No. I didn't see every one of them... I take it the three people were in disguise for this particular one?


Yes, they were disguised, but not their voices.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Yes, they were disguised, but not their voices.


How weird. I suppose if you hadn't seen your son in ten years or so, you might not recognize his voice, but otherwise? Strange.


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

My first computer was an Adam, by Coleco, a computer game company.  It had a built-in printer, a tape drive for storage, and I used an old B&W TV for a monitor.

My first PC-compatible computer used 5 1/4" floppies and had 2 slots.  One was for the software disk, to boot the machine up; I had to enter date and time every time I booted up.  My work was stored on the other floppy.  I still have them somewhere.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> [I saw one of Elvis' last concerts. I was 8./quote]
> 
> I was considerably more than eight the two times I saw him.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

4Katie said:


> > I was considerably more than eight the two times I saw him.
> 
> 
> My aunt was at his very last concert. She was much older than 8 at the time, too.


----------

